# Where do you go for your PBEM fix?



## Vargo (Sep 25, 2002)

I would like to join a PBEM as a player.  Currently running one as a DM, just want to get some 3E lovin' myself.  I've noticed that the # of PBEM postings have been somewhat minimal and quickly overrun before I catch them...

Any suggestions on how to jump into one, or at least find one?

Vargo, Human Cleric 5 (Knowledge,Madness)/Alienist 2


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Sep 25, 2002)

Vargo,

I have a suggestion about where to find one...

Go to:

http://www.pbem.com

This is the site of PBeM News and they have listings for all sorts of pbem games.  

Hope that helps...

Good luck in your search!


----------

